# Diesel Oil Change Intervals



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I’ve always changed at 10k intervals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

This doesn’t answer your question about how far to push the interval but I’ve always done Oil+Filter on my diesels every 5K miles. 

Cruze (130K miles) gets Pennzoil Platinum Euro L Dexos 2 ($24/gal) and the Cummins (260K miles) gets Valvoline Premium Blue ($14/gal on sale)

I do my own oil changes. Cummins also gets a fuel filter every 5K.

To get under the Cruze I stack/screwed three 2x10’s with 45’s cut on the ends to make four cheap ramps. I drive it up on the ramps, car is still level so oil filter change drains through the bottom shield hole and there’s plenty of room underneath to get at the drain plug.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was looking at walmart for oil as I'm due. 

I noticed the euro L was also labeled as dexos1


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I was looking at walmart for oil as I'm due.
> 
> I noticed the euro L was also labeled as dexos1


Yeah, ya gotta be careful...Pennzoil has a couple of “Euro” oils, one is Dexos 1 and the other is Dexos 2. 

The one you want for the Diesel is the Platinum Euro L Full Synthetic 5W-30. 

Walmart has it online for under $23 bucks



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-Euro-L-5W-30-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-qt/495194903?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=5435&adid=22222222227297276087&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=366384251497&wl4=pla-785971546938&wl5=1014226&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=495194903&veh=sem&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9LXNvP3g5gIVg6DsCh3VsQkmEAkYASABEgJ4lfD_BwE


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm relatively new to diesels but no more than 5k for me on any car or no more than a year if not driven more than 5k. Cheap insurance IMHO.

I won't even mention the effects of EGR.....


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Diesels are a different beast. They don't run as dirty as gas. They can go longer on oil changes. 

Don't you guys have a higher cost? fuel filters for instance. How often do those get changed?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Oil changes run me less than $50 every 5K miles. Fuel filter so far I’ve been doing about every 20-25K. 

The Cummins is a different beast, it uses way more fuel so the fuel filter gets done every 5K.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i got 3 dealer oil changes at the start, 

since then im avg 15,000 km (9400 miles) intervals....have used only total ineo 5w30, its the easiest oil i can find where i live or to order and have shipped to me..... not dexos2, but acea c3 approved....not sure if its full syn or syn blend, dont know, dont care...pretty sure its pure syn, cuz its way easy to start at below -40 .....the engine will outlive the body of the car.

i wait til it hits zero % then go some more

its just oil....people put way too much value in it.

in my jeeps ive run the cheapest dino oil i could buy and the cheapest filters, mostly fram for the added shock value cuz the internet says using fram filters will make my teeth fall out, my daughter get kidnapped etc....

and change the oil once a year, regardless of miles....its just oil.

yet, i have 700,000 miles between the 3 jeeps and they still all run great

ive done 2 fuel filters in the cruze in 110,000 miles


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

these cars arent working hard

and yeah its apples and oranges, but....you realize the semi goin down the highway has 40,000 mile oil change intervals.???


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

boraz said:


> these cars arent working hard
> 
> and yeah its apples and oranges, but....you realize the semi goin down the highway has 40,000 mile oil change intervals.???


True but they also hold 10 to 15 gallons and have multiple or centrifuge filters. When I drove for FedEx 25k was max between changes.

I agree oil is pretty much oil and other than specific manufacturer recommendations. Regular oil changes are the key and regular means different intervals to each person.

Filtration is the biggest problem.

Years ago oil and engines were simple. In today's world engines are more complicated so now we got all types of oil requirements.

BTW the fram comment had me rolling. I never understood the negative bias against fram, lol.

But wait, if the internet says it is true it has to be, right???


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> True but they also hold 10 to 15 gallons and have multiple or centrifuge filters. When I drove for FedEx 25k was max between changes.
> 
> I agree oil is pretty much oil and other than specific manufacturer recommendations. Regular oil changes are the key and regular means different intervals to each person.
> 
> ...


yeah, but caveman math here....

14 l motor with 10 gallon oil....(2 pails)

ours is 2l with 1 gallon oil....

pretty close ratio....same with the filter, scaled in proportion

ive considered just changing filter and goin longer on the oil, but dunno how much would pour out, and havent gotten much past thinking aboot it for 30 secs

same with considered a bypass filter, but again, why???

yeah, i love all the pics of ferrari motors with the orange filters

full disclosure i did use the oversize filters on my miata when i had it...cost like 50 cents more and bit more oil

i just think ppl overthink it....

i think i have two more jugs of low saps oil left....dunno what ill do after that, cuz im deleted, i dont need to care aboot the dpf...but not sure if theres any savings by goin to non emissions oil, i havent looked into it yet


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

"ive considered just changing filter and goin longer on the oil, but dunno how much would pour out, and havent gotten much past thinking aboot it for 30 secs"

I was going to mention this. If I would ever go to 10k I would probably change the filter at 5k.

BTW caveman math is the best. Almost never has failed me, almost. Caveman math twice cut once had to buy more wood.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I go about 10K on mine and I have had a bunch of Oil Analysis done over the last 150K miles and from what blackstone labs report. With my now post deleted Cruze I'm going to go 15K with filter at 7.5K as that is the week link in the extended range oil. I have been running total quartz MC3 and from the reports the oil would be good closer to 20K but I'm good with 15K and a little make up oil from the filter change. 

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion but factually your just wasting money if your changing your oil before 7500 miles unless your in extreme conditions. For most samples the oil is just barely starting to show wear at 5k.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

rescueswimmer said:


> I go about 10K on mine and I have had a bunch of Oil Analysis done over the last 150K miles and from what blackstone labs report. With my now post deleted Cruze I'm going to go 15K with filter at 7.5K as that is the week link in the extended range oil. I have been running total quartz MC3 and from the reports the oil would be good closer to 20K but I'm good with 15K and a little make up oil from the filter change.
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their own opinion but factually your just wasting money if your changing your oil before 7500 miles unless your in extreme conditions. For most samples the oil is just barely starting to show wear at 5k.


The only real way to determine if any chosen oil change interval is good for the engine is a complete tear down and inspection of bearings and the presence of sludge. I have torn a part a few engines from junk yards to be rebuilt for racing and have seen it all from a to z. Granted this was years ago and engines and oil have changed dramatically.

Sadly, at the moment, a delete is not an option for me if/when that time comes.

Hopefully this schit will calm down some and deletes will become an option agIn.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The issue on the Cruze Diesel with factory emissions is oil dilution. When you are doing a DPF Regen some fuel is infected in the exhaust stroke. Some of that coats the cylinder wall, then is absorbed in the oil. It drastically lowers your oil viscosity. I never go much below 30% on oil life, which is generally about 7k miles, because of slightly increasing oil level that is a sign of fuel dilution. On my truck I fixed that issue, where it used to have steady or rising levels, now with no regens, it uses a small amount of oil.. telling me fuel dilution was real. I also had a sample done confirming some fuel dilution was happening, and that was the last draw on that vehicle. It's something to be concerned about. Now for the deleted guys, sure 10k or even more, no concerns, since there is no Regen and no fuel dilution of the oil. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm changing mine at 0%/7500 miles. Not because I think the oil itself is bad but because Diesel really beats up on the oil. I want to flush out the contaminants and get clean detergent in as frequently as economically possible. Thus $22 oil and a $7 filter is worth it to keep the oil fresh IMO. I just wish the oil filter was easier to get to.



snowwy66 said:


> I was looking at walmart for oil as I'm due.
> 
> I noticed the euro L was also labeled as dexos1


They have a Euro, Euro L, Euro LX, and Euro AV. The Euo L is the Dexos 2. You were probably looking at the Euro.









Pennzoil Platinum® Euro Full Synthetic Motor Oil


Pennzoil Platinum Euro Full Synthetic oil is designed for modern light duty diesel and high-performance engines in 0W-20, 0W-30, 0W-40, 5W-30 and 5W-40 viscosities.




www.pennzoil.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just ordered a new drain plug, just to have on hand in the event I round this one off trying to get it out. But I'm expecting to be changing this within a week or two. Think we're getting close-ish to 10k miles.

I also wonder if it's worth doing an oil analysis on this oil, or waiting for the next oil change, as I'll be analyzing the Euro L, not the Delco oil.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

MP81 said:


> How long is everyone pushing their oil change intervals to, and what oil are you running?
> 
> We're still sticking to having the oil changed when the oil life hits 0%, so roughly 7500 miles. However, I've been thinking: now (for a while) that even the GM Dexos 2 oil from the dealer is synthetic (and not a blend, like it was before), I'm wondering if that oil could be pushed out to 10k miles. We're at 1% now, and if I can push the change to spring, that'd be great, so I don't have to lay on the ground, haha.
> 
> That said, when I do the next oil change (myself, finally, as the dealer's price has doubled - it was $50, now it's $100), it will be with Pennzoil Euro L, which I've had in the basement for over a year. I was already planning to run that oil past the oil life to around 10k miles, but I wanted to see what everyone else was doing before I do either of these things (push the current "dealer" oil out to 10k, and push the upcoming Pennzoil out to/past 10k).


 I have been changing it around 6 months or 5000 miles, but according to used oil analysis I could go longer. Check out blackstone-Labs.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just to confirm...4.5 quarts of oil is the recommendation, yes?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

To update this, I finally got to change the oil today (my buddy let me borrow his large pole barn - just had to move his race Neon, on slicks, out into the snow!).

8862 miles on the dealer oil, almost exactly 5 quarts came out...I'm guessing the dealer put in 4.75, then an additional 0.25 quarts of dilution. You could see some minor aeration. 

I put in 4.5 quarts of Pennzoil Platinum Euro L. I was planning to send a sample to Blackstone on the next oil change now that I'm running Euro L and doing my own changes.


----------



## Gen1dieselholic (Aug 14, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> I'm changing mine at 0%/7500 miles. Not because I think the oil itself is bad but because Diesel really beats up on the oil. I want to flush out the contaminants and get clean detergent in as frequently as economically possible. Thus $22 oil and a $7 filter is worth it to keep the oil fresh IMO. I just wish the oil filter was easier to get to.
> 
> They have a Euro, Euro L, Euro LX, and Euro AV. The Euo L is the Dexos 2. You were probably looking at the Euro.
> 
> ...



If you don't mind me asking, where do you get $7.00 filters from?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Gen1dieselholic said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where do you get $7.00 filters from?


That is a good question. Best I could find for Gen 1 Diesel is $13 for an EcoGuard, where the AC Delco is about $16. For Gen 2 I get K&N for about $7.. but it's a different filter. 






Amazon.com: ECOGARD X10233 Oil Filter: Automotive


Rating: - reviews. Buy ECOGARD X10233 Oil Filter on Amazon.com and confirm correct fitment online.



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Gen1dieselholic said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where do you get $7.00 filters from?


Did you ckeck rockauto.com? They have some pretty cheap ones


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry I missed this question. I buy my AC Delco oil filters in bulk, normally 5 at a time to get free shipping. Either Rock Auto or Amazon.

The price fluctuates all the time. I had paid $7/each over a year ago when I bought a large quantity from Rock Auto. Last time I bought (about 6 months ago) they were $10 on Amazon. Today they are $15 on Amazon.The price seems to fluctuate but I just add 5 to cart and compare price on Amazon and Rock Auto and buy whichever total is less.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Howdy, thought I’d stop by since I haven’t had a reason to in a couple of years. I’m trying a new oil program after doing 10000 miles a change on Amsoil for the past 100000 miles. Car is doing great and averages 35mpg mostly doing 3 mile trips to work and back these days. 

I’m going with Pennzoil Euro L during the winter and switching back to Amsoil in the summer. So 2 oil changes a year. I remember Brad H Running 75000 miles on the Amsoil, but the car now takes short daily trips. The reasoning behind the new plan is the car gets to operating temp briefly on the way to work so the oil most likely has condensation issues in the winter. So fresh oil in the fall that is cheap, then back to the better stuff in April for the summer. I run Wix filters which are good for 25000 so I could save a little there by doing 1 change a year, but its not that big of a deal.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just ordered the Blackstone Labs testing kit, as the car has now dropped to 0% oil life. I'm thinking it's more than likely around 7500 miles, so I am not in any rush to change it - though it might be in my best interest to do it before it gets really cold outside.

With my sample, will I want to pay the extra $10 for the TBN test? Looks like it says that is related to extending oil change intervals, which is primarily the purpose of this test (and running something other than factory oil)?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I just ordered the Blackstone Labs testing kit, as the car has now dropped to 0% oil life. I'm thinking it's more than likely around 7500 miles, so I am not in any rush to change it - though it might be in my best interest to do it before it gets really cold outside.
> 
> With my sample, will I want to pay the extra $10 for the TBN test? Looks like it says that is related to extending oil change intervals, which is primarily the purpose of this test (and running something other than factory oil)?


I paid the $10 extra for it because I wanted to know if the oil I use was holding up for the full 7,500 miles; it was. But knowing the oil is still meeting spec at 7,500 miles is peace of mind. Some people also use that to determine if they want to do extended drain intervals (I do not).



> *TOTAL BASE NUMBER*
> Total Base Number (TBN) is a measure of alkaline concentration present in a
> lubricant. Engine oils are formulated with alkaline additives in order to combat
> the build-up of acids in a lubricant as it breaks down. The TBN level in a lubricant
> ...


Source: Home - Spectro Scientific


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Perfect, that settles it for me - I'll spend the extra $10...whenever I decide to change the oil!

Thanks!


----------

